# Ähnliche Software wie Nero?



## jackie05 (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich weiss nicht ob ich in dem richtigen Forum bin, wenn ich falsch bin, dann sry.

Und zwar geht es um folgendes:
ich habe mehrere Urlaubvideos und möchte sie alle auf eine DVD-Rolling brennen und mit Nero wird das ganze nix, weil wenn ich 2 Videos reinziehe, ist die DVD schon voll und wird in DVD Format .VOB gebrannt.

Ich möchte es aber so brennen, wie wenn ich eine VCD oder SVCD brenne.

Kennt Ihr vieleicht noch welche Brennprogramme womit ich mehrere Videos auf eine DVD brennen kann?

MfG


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (19. Januar 2008)

Oh,

Da kann ich nur Nero 7 empfehlen,dieses ist eigentlich das beste und übersichtlichste,kein Nero 8 sondern 7!

Wenn du das auf SVCD machst oder so muss dass ganze recodiert werden und das dauert und die Qualität lässt nach

Das hab ich auch und bin zufrieden damit!;-)


----------



## Nisch0 (19. Januar 2008)

Guck dir mal Deepburner an... ist auch 4 free glaub ich..


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (19. Januar 2008)

Gibts alles bei Nero CD betrucken usw,für sowas kannst du,CD Label Print nehmen

Da kannste auf CD/DVD drucken,ich empfehle nur die Verbatim Rohlinge das sind die besten, haben halt ihren Preis.;-)


----------



## goela (20. Januar 2008)

Du kannst mit Nero schon mehr wie ein Urlaubsvideo brennen - ist nur die Frage wieviel Qualität Du brauchst.

Du kannst ja beim Brennen von Videos so einstellen, dass er die gewählten Filme bzw. Bitrate automatisch an die DVD-Kapazität anpasst.


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. Januar 2008)

Deepburner ist übrigens, so ungern ich es auch sage, keine Alternative zu Nero. In Sachen Daten- und Audio-CDs/DVDs schreiben vielleicht (obwohl Deepbruner mir 2 DVDs verbrannt hat). Ich nutze also wieder Nero unter Windows. Allerdings um Videodateien als richtige DVDs zu brennen reicht Deepburner nicht.


----------

